# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  BALD references in MOVIES

## Artista

I decided to start this topic after what i had viewed this past weekend. 

My family and I had rented "We bought a Zoo" on Saturday night. (actually a good movie)
Watch this segmented video and pay close attention to what was said at 22 seconds in. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ybit...eature=related 

Im not sure why the director/writer/producers thought that this line would be so warmly accepted and cute by the masses. 

*A cute little daughter expressing her happiness to her father that he  ISN'T BALD!*

My view on this is very  biased of course. What does everyone think? What other movies have done the same??

----------


## Artista

I agree Highlander,, In that movie after 'Rosie' had said what she said to her 'father', MY sweet 12 year old daughter said some very nice words of reassurance to me.

----------


## dex89

> I decided to start this topic after what i had viewed this past weekend. 
> 
> My family and I had rented "We bought a Zoo" on Saturday night. (actually a good movie)
> Watch this segmented video and pay close attention to what was said at 22 seconds in. 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ybit...eature=related 
> 
> Im not sure why the director/writer/producers thought that this line would be so warmly accepted and cute by the masses. 
> 
> ...


 Yes, this is really sad BUT Matt Damon is losing his hair. Anyway, you have a family so why do you care about hairloss? Once I have my own family that loves me for me and not cause the way I look or any other BS then ill stop using  fin and rogaine.

----------


## Artista

Dex's question-
* "Anyway, you have a family so why do you care about hairloss?"* 

Would anyone like to answer this one for me?

----------


## clandestine

Yeah **** hollywood, general media (and consequently public, social) perception regarding hairloss.

edit: ^And fuᴄk your fuᴄking censorship, tbt.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

This kind of thing always pisses me off.  I absolutely despise it when I see people making stupid jokes about baldness/hair loss in popular culture.  Certain things are taboo; things that are off limits to poke fun at, like race, ethnicity, sexual orientation, etc.  Hell, there are plenty of people who have been raked over the coals and fired for making fun of a person's race or sexual orientation, yet it's totally acceptable, and even encouraged, to make fun of baldness/hair loss.  It seems like a lot of people laugh at that Larry David piece of crap and that pudgy little turd nuggett George Costanza, yet I cannot stand them because they make it acceptable to poke fun at a disease (hair loss) which affects all of our lives so greatly.  In my opinion, it is just as disgusting and unacceptable to make fun of some one's hair loss as it is to make fun of their race/ethnicity.

----------


## Alf

> Dex's question-
> * "Anyway, you have a family so why do you care about hairloss?"* 
> 
> Would anyone like to answer this one for me?


 No, if he is born in 89 as I am, i'm with him.

----------


## jfbkb



----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

> 


 But would you honestly want to look that s**tbag Larry David though?  I think we're all on this forum because we don't want to look like that loser.

----------


## kanyon

I was going to ask a question that fits nicely here. Does anyone know any movies or songs about men suffering from baldness. Given the effect it has on people, I'm surprised there aren't any.

----------


## dex89

> I was going to ask a question that fits nicely here. Does anyone know any movies or songs about men suffering from baldness. Given the effect it has on people, I'm surprised there aren't any.


 No, but I'm also interested hair loss song. lol

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Dex's question-
> * "Anyway, you have a family so why do you care about hairloss?"* 
> 
> Would anyone like to answer this one for me?


 Age and family are pretty much meaningless when it comes to hair loss.
It's in our evolutionary hardwiring to care. Those who think theyll magically stop caring when they're x# of years old or when they have a wife and kids--you're in for a rough surprise.

----------


## dda

> Age and family are pretty much meaningless when it comes to hair loss.
> It's in our evolutionary hardwiring to care. Those who think theyll magically stop caring when they're x# of years old or when they have a wife and kids--you're in for a rough surprise.


 

I'm  sorry but thats a bunch of crap man.  I could never see myself caring too much about hairloss if I was married with kids.  I mean sure, I'd wake up in the morning, look in the mirror and still be pissed, but I'd be so involved with the family and kids that it would be on the backburner.  By then, they would probably have put me through so much stress that no medicine would help me anyway and I would just shave it down.  

Of course I am going to be concerned about balding in my early 20s when I am still in the hunt and playing the game.. because its not right when I look around and the vast majority of guys my age actually look there age

----------


## 25 going on 65

> I'm  sorry but thats a bunch of crap man.  I could never see myself caring too much about hairloss if I was married with kids.  I mean sure, I'd wake up in the morning, look in the mirror and still be pissed, but I'd be so involved with the family and kids that it would be on the backburner.


 It doesn't work that way, it only seems that way sometimes when you're young.
You are evolutionarily hardwired to care how other women perceive you whether you have kids or a wife, whether you are 25 or 65. More potential mates means more potential to diversify the DNA of your offspring, which means a stronger chance of your line continuing longer.
This is why starting to lose hair is horrible at 55 just as it is at 20.  However for those who start losing at 20 and live to 55, it can get easier since you've had so much time to get used to it. (Although some people never reach that stage.)
There are some especially bad aspects of starting to lose it young ,since as you say most of your peers aren't in the same boat and can't empathize. But overall it's actually not that different. When your body suddenly starts disfiguring itself due to a genetic mutation you can't control, it is highly depressing. In general, the idea that you will "break the spell" by having a marriage ceremony or popping some kids out is not correct, even though these things can provide some convenient distractions.
Another thing to consider however: most marriages are temporary, and most that aren't, do not stay monogamous (either because of cheating or mutually agreed "opening" of the marriage)

----------


## mpb47

> I was going to ask a question that fits nicely here. Does anyone know any movies or songs about men suffering from baldness. Given the effect it has on people, I'm surprised there aren't any.


 In real life there is Rush's "I think I am going bald"

In our HS biology class there was a section on MPB. 2 girls that had been giving me a hard time since 5th grade thought the whole thing was really funny and changed the lyrics from (Police) King of pain to something like "in 20years you'll have the ring of shame"

If the meds keep working I hope to prove em wrong at the reunion next year, though they should already know that by my FB pics as both found me on FB last year.

----------


## Lazoid

I have a beautiful wife and a son.

Maybe I should stop jogging, eating well and getting sunlight too  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## gmonasco

> Watch the old movie stars and a lot of them openly accepted mature, receding hairlines etc.


 Only if you ignore the fact that a whole lot of them -- including Humphrey Bogart, Ray Milland,  David Niven, John Wayne, Jimmy Stewart, Fred Astaire, Gene Kelly, Bing Crosby, Christopher Lee, and Burt Lancaster -- were in fact wearing toupees.

----------

